# Need help upgrading a Dell



## dstaiti (May 29, 2007)

I just built a powerful new gaming PC, thanks in no small part to help I got on this forum! 

NOW, I'd like to move my old PC to my vacation house.  I'd like to upgrade it so I can play fairly new games.  My current PC is a Dimension 5150/E510.  The specs are:

Intel Pentium 4 Processor 630 with HT Technology (3.0 GHz)
2GB DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz
128MB ATI Hyper Memory PCI-Express X16 (DVI/VGA/TV out) Radeon X300 SE
305w power supply

I'm not terribly worried about budget, other then I'd like to keep it cheaper then just buying an all new system.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 29, 2007)

dstaiti said:


> I just built a powerful new gaming PC, thanks in no small part to help I got on this forum!
> 
> NOW, I'd like to move my old PC to my vacation house.  I'd like to upgrade it so I can play fairly new games.  My current PC is a Dimension 5150/E510.  The specs are:
> 
> ...



HEY we have that system, except with 1gb of ram, and integrated graphics.  personally, i would suggest getting a new videocard, and probably a new psu to power that.  (18 amps and the 12v line is not good)


----------



## dstaiti (May 29, 2007)

Interesting... when I bought it, I went with the lowest possible upgradable card to avoid having the integrated card, and I added the extra gig bcs it was cheap and I figured would give me a performance boost.

I looked on Dell's site, and while there is a lot of information on there, finding out what you can upgrade too is tough.  I thought about adding an x1600 or x1950, but I think both require 350-400w power.

I need help/advice on what I need to upgrade, but how it relates to cooling issues. The case is small and I'm sure will run hot with a lot of extra power and bigger GPU...


----------



## kwchang007 (May 29, 2007)

dstaiti said:


> Interesting... when I bought it, I went with the lowest possible upgradable card to avoid having the integrated card, and I added the extra gig bcs it was cheap and I figured would give me a performance boost.
> 
> I looked on Dell's site, and while there is a lot of information on there, finding out what you can upgrade too is tough.  I thought about adding an x1600 or x1950, but I think both require 350-400w power.
> 
> I need help/advice on what I need to upgrade, but how it relates to cooling issues. The case is small and I'm sure will run hot with a lot of extra power and bigger GPU...



the case it's really that bad.  it is a btx design...so it does have a fairly good airflow desgin.  do you want to change out psu's or are you against that?  if so...that opens alot more possibilites.


----------



## Fox34 (May 29, 2007)

Id suggest getting a low 7600, not because I personally own it, but It runs on a lower PSU than most, and does not require any 6 pin plug. It still although plays oblivion, which is an incredbly demanding game.


----------



## dstaiti (May 30, 2007)

I would upgrade the power supply, but I wouldn't know how to find out how big I could go before I'd run into volume and heat issues.  Assuming I'm willing to upgrade the PSU and graphics card, what could I go with that will maximize performance?  Also, should I be concerned that my CPU will become a bottleneck for an improved video card?


----------



## Fox34 (May 30, 2007)

How I see it, since you got the pre-built, it seems like your droppig alot of money into your card and PSU, you should just get a new system so you dont have a locked BIOS. If you dont want to, your PSU is not that much of a performence issue until you get into a high end graphics card, a low 7 series will give you the performence I think your looking for, and a PSU, get a 450 or 480 decent PSU.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2007)

i agree with fox and i had a 400w and used my x1600xt with 17amps on the +12 so i think the x16xx cards or the nvidia 7 series depending on what company you like should work fine with that psu as long as it isnt a 7900


----------



## Fox34 (May 30, 2007)

Yea, your basically looking for a card without the 6 pin and you are basicall set with a 400. I ran my 7600 with 16 AMPS my manual said I should have at least 20 but I ran oblivion, just make sure you dont need the 6 pin and you wont need to worry really about the PSU all that much.


----------



## dstaiti (May 30, 2007)

Can either of you recommend a specific PSU and card combination?  The computer I just built has an 8800GTX which is fantastic, but I don't have a preference for either company per se.


----------



## Fox34 (May 30, 2007)

Well, before we suggest what budget are you looking at?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2007)

well id go with a 450-500w psu with from 19-25amps on the +12v rail and i got my 8600gt really!!!! cheap but if you dont want to go that high their is an amazing deal on the 1900's or get yourself a nice 7800 or a 7900 the deal on the 1950's is damn good too.


----------



## Fox34 (May 30, 2007)

Yea, solaris's 8600 would be a perfect match for that system it seems like your goin for. The quality of the PSU will vary the AMPS acordingly to the watts. So get a decent 480-500 and get either a 8600, 7950,x1650 or x1950


----------



## dstaiti (May 30, 2007)

OK - sorry for my nievity, but do I need a specific PSU for my case? ATX vs. BTX vs. EPS???  If you can send a link on newegg for a specific one, that would be lovely.  Same for the video card.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2007)

Dstaiti, I hate to be really really biased, I suggest lookin into the same PSU and vid card in my specs. 7600GS and a cheap @Power 550W. My system runs perfect and stable, but then again none of my system is really power hungry.


----------



## dstaiti (May 30, 2007)

How does this look:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817154019

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130056

This will run about $200 with shipping... better then spending $2000 for all new parts, right?


----------



## dstaiti (May 30, 2007)

I meant this card...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130021

It is $89.99 after rebate, saving another $60.


----------



## dstaiti (May 30, 2007)

do i need a BTX PSU?


----------



## dstaiti (Jun 1, 2007)

*Help!!!*

I'd like to order my PSU and video card this weekend... any suggestions or new recommendations???  I'm a little confused in particular on the PSU and if it will fit and/or be sufficient to power the card I want.


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok, the card is mine! yay! The card will run oblivion so your are definetly setfor a while with that card, and its the 512 compared to my 256, so you will get even better FPS. The PSU though, see how theres 2 +12 rails, on the side of the PSU (the sticker) it says +12 1 and +12 2. The AMPS(number under the Rail) says 18 and 15, thats a little low, dual rail is overater IMO, get a single 12 rail PSU with like 20-25 amps. and Your case is probally ATX, BTX is funny looking.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 1, 2007)

i would suggest my psu 500w stable 32amps on the +12 and powers everything in my rig no problem and its modular and on top of that relativ3ely cheap..Ultra X-connect modular 500w google it im not sure its on newegg but im pretty sure you can get the other variations realatively cheap also.


EDIT::: just looked on newegg no ultra's but i found this its flashy and nice cheap and has everything u need for a while take a look


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 1, 2007)

I would def. second Solaris's PSU, Ive seen it, it looks incredibly nice for the modders and the amps on the 12 are so high its kinda like a mutant PSU. High performance, looks great and cheap. Good buy.


----------

